# What a coincidence!



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

What are the chances that two members post the same wanted item within two mins of each other?

Zero because lightbulbs don't change themselves

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (3/10/18)

Except that was the same user replying to 2 different wanted ads (posted on different days) in short sequence. As if a lightbulb salesman was looking for light sockets for his light bulb.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

Light bulbs do change themselves. Same way fridges fill themselves up as well. Still looking for that kind of fridge, they seem to not make them anymore. My parents had one.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/10/18)

Raindance said:


> My parents had one.


Funnily enough so did mine. Forgot all about it untill this reminder @Raindance . I wonder what ever happened to it .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> Funnily enough so did mine. Forgot all about it untill this reminder @Raindance . I wonder what ever happened to it .


Yip, my daughter claims I have one of those but I just don't experience it that way...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------

